# Clonazepam after alcohol??



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I drank alcohol last night and I am wondering if I can take a clonazepam (0.25 mg) now that its been like 14 hours since I've been drunk.

I know you cant drink after taking a clonazepam but is it the same the other way around??


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Jayd said:


> I drank alcohol last night and I am wondering if I can take a clonazepam (0.25 mg) now that its been like 14 hours since I've been drunk.
> 
> I know you cant drink after taking a clonazepam but is it the same the other way around??


They say it can take up to an hour for your body to break down one drink (12oz beer, 1 shot, 1 glass of wine). Unless you went on a binge drinking contest with your friends, you're fine.









Clonazepam 0.25mg is a very low dose so you'll be fine.


----------



## grues0me (Feb 12, 2010)

staples said:


> They say it can take up to an hour for your body to break down one drink (12oz beer, 1 shot, 1 glass of wine). Unless you went on a binge drinking contest with your friends, you're fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont start it, seriously. In my experience on different drugs it became a habit once i started and i just couldnt stop. Somehow they amplified my appetite for alcohol.


----------

